# Really? :rolleyes:



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

These say it all....:GAAH:

At least Otis Spunkmeyer has found a way to get around~ The "Brett-Mobile" :grin: We are all about finished with snow!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha!! That is just hilarious! I always loved it when we had a few hens and they would ride on the goats in frigid weather (imagine how warm their toes were in winter woolies!) but this is so much better!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol! I can just picture that! :lol: Otis is the most laid back cat ever...he loves to ride on shoulders


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..thats great...beautiful snow pix too...I know you are sick of it..buy Im in Texas...snow here is awesome...then its gone LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh...it is so cold here right now...and wet, snowy and just Yuck! Everyone is praying for an early spring this year


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it is pretty.....looking from my nice warm are 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes it is pretty.....looking from my nice warm are
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:snowbounce:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I love it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny! Very thankful I don't have that much snow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry everyone up northeast area are getting hit with so much snow, that is just crazy! 
I'm in KY and we haven't had anywhere near as much snow this winter as we normally get - you must be getting ours!

They are saying snow this weekend or early next week, but... I will believe it when I see it lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We are getting more right now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Too cute  Love it !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Too cute  Love it !


Here's cute Laura


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww , that's one adorable little baby 

My little name sake :dancing: where's ya get her , she's precious !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ROFL...I knew you'd agree  She's a Pug,Boston Terrier and Dachshund mix. 3 months old...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wuvs her , what a cute little nose , lolol..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hahaha! Clever kitty️


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Hahaha! Clever kitty️


Yes, he is  He is the most laid back cat I have ever seen...he even sleeps with my rabbits!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Aww. Rabbits are soft and warm. Perfect sleep mates. He's adorable.


----------

